# I love the Geico commercials



## Average Joey (Feb 2, 2005)

Especially the caveman one.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 2, 2005)

I totally fell for the fake reality show where the people live in a house that is too short and too small. I was ranting at the TV say..." oh this is it. They have jumped the shark now. This is the dumbest thing I have ever..." then it turned out to be a Geico commercial. My kids were rolling in the floor laughing at me.


----------



## Ianterrell (Feb 2, 2005)

I also confess to loving Geico commercials.

Richard,

Jumping the shark? What does that mean?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I totally fell for the fake reality show where the people live in a house that is too short and too small. I was ranting at the TV say..." oh this is it. They have jumped the shark now. This is the dumbest thing I have ever..." then it turned out to be a Geico commercial. My kids were rolling in the floor laughing at me.




 Yeah, I fell for that one too.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 3, 2005)

Ian,

"jumping the shark" is a phrase used to indicate when a TV series has just gone too far, worn you out, gone beyond all credibility, gone farther than your own imagination and logic is willing to go with them. It originated with the show Happy Days when there was an episode where the Fonz was on water skis and jumped a shark. Just too ridiculous to buy. 
It has grown to mean the moment the show hit its peak and will be downhill from now on. 
I think there is even a www.jumptheshark.com website where people go to give their opinion. I keep thinking the show '24' has done it but I can't stop watching.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 3, 2005)

Girl: How long are we here???

Commercial Voiceover: FOR ONE FULL YEAR!...SPARKS WILL FLY!


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 3, 2005)

Honestly it is funny commercials that would compel me to buy products.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you see the chipmunk one? :bigsmile:


----------



## luvroftheWord (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw one today where this guy is in the kitchen reading a newspaper and his wife comes in and asks, "Does this dress make me look fat?" The man doesn't hesitate and says, "You betcha!"


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 3, 2005)

My favorite one is the lizard going on a picnic with the woman and instead of what would be her dancing with the Gecko, she is swinging him around in the air, and he has this goofy look on his face.

The AFLAC commercials are also funny.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 3, 2005)

Geico.com is so easy to use,a caveman could do it....

Caveman:WHAT!?NOT COOL!!NOT COOL!!

I`m sorry....I didn`t know you were there!


----------

